# Développement de PlugIn Photoshop



## trafikandart (19 Juillet 2004)

Hello
J'ai rien trouvé de le sorte dans le forum alors je lance un sujet...
ça fait longtemps que me trotte l'idée de développer des plug pour photoshop, bien fait, pratiques pour gagner du temps, autre que des actions. Certains comme ceux d'extensis sont assez cher bien que très bien... alors pourquoi pas essayer...
simplement je ne trouve aucune infos, aucun sdk de la part d'adobe... quelqu'un aurait il qqs tuyaux sur le sujet... des sites, des idées, des conseils...
merci
Bien sûr rien n'est limité au mac, photoshop pc developpeurs acceptés... si il y en a dans le coin...


----------



## Didier Guillion (20 Juillet 2004)

trafikandart a dit:
			
		

> Hello
> J'ai rien trouvé de le sorte dans le forum alors je lance un sujet...
> ça fait longtemps que me trotte l'idée de développer des plug pour photoshop, bien fait, pratiques pour gagner du temps, autre que des actions. Certains comme ceux d'extensis sont assez cher bien que très bien... alors pourquoi pas essayer...
> simplement je ne trouve aucune infos, aucun sdk de la part d'adobe... quelqu'un aurait il qqs tuyaux sur le sujet... des sites, des idées, des conseils...
> ...



Bonjour,

Tu trouvera des informations sur le SDK photoshop ici :

http://partners.adobe.com/asn/photo...cessNextURL=/asn/photoshop/download/index.jsp

Je soupconne que ce n'est pas gratuit...

Cordialement


----------

